# [EVDL] Ventilation Fan Motor Current Draw



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Get a newer car fan. One with a transistorized power module that does PWM.

Eduardo Kaftanski
[email protected]
[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: "Bob Sisson" <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, 11 Oct 2009 17:12:08 
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'<[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] Ventilation Fan Motor Current Draw

One of the MAJOR current draws in my little Geo is the Heater Fan.

I know the Speed control is just a resistor.and that Max current is, well
high. Turn the fan on high and the Geo's tiny motor bogs just a bit.

There has got to be a more efficient motor.or is it just all Heater motors
suck Amps.

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091011/dfd441b8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking about that, too, and how to reduce the 12v loads-
what about going to a high voltage universal (ac/dc) motor and running it
off the pack?

You'd be trading 12v draw for HV draw, and adding complexity... but I wonder
if it'd be worth it?

Toby



> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > One of the MAJOR current draws in my little Geo is the Heater Fan.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> One of the MAJOR current draws in my little Geo is the Heater Fan.
> >> There has got to be a more efficient motor...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If it's a heater blower, what does efficiency matter? Whatever is lost
through inefficiency, is lost as heat and that's what you want in the first
place. Any electric heater/blower is virtually 100% efficient by
definition.

Michael Owen





> > Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>> One of the MAJOR current draws in my little Geo is the Heater Fan.
> >>> There has got to be a more efficient motor...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Except that there is only one blower - you use the same blower for heat in
cold weather and for ventilation in warm weather, so the extra heat is not
always an advantage. In the summer, it wasted power AND heats up the inside
of the car.
And, if you have an EV with air conditioning, the motor's wasted power is
now multiplied by two or three because of the wasted A/C power needed just
to remove the blower's added heat.

Phil Marino



> W9IP <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> W9IP wrote:
> > If it's a heater blower, what does efficiency matter? Whatever is lost
> > through inefficiency, is lost as heat and that's what you want in the first
> > place. Any electric heater/blower is virtually 100% efficient by
> ...


----------

